# hemp depots speedy?



## loolagigi (Feb 22, 2010)

well i sent out a int money order on the 17th from the states. lets see how long till i get an email, and from then, how long until they ship.....boy i cant wait for the strains i picked...whoohoo


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 22, 2010)

hempdepot has always been very quick for me


----------

